

Stealing encryption keys through the power of touch - kbart
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/08/stealing-encryption-keys-through-the-power-of-touch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29

======
kbart
More detailed report from the researchers:
[http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/papers/handsoff-20140731.pdf](http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/papers/handsoff-20140731.pdf)

